# CarPC Project is underway!



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I have decided to scrap my Samsung Q1 XP CarPC setup for a more factory navigation like installation.

Equipment:
-Mac Mini 1.66ghz w/10.6
-500GB USB2.0 Hard Drive for Media Storage
-Carnetix CNX-P1900 v2.2 Power Supply
-Music Fidelity V-Link A-SYNC Soundcard
-Lilliput 669GL-70NP/C/T-HB-RV High Brightness Screen
-JoyCon Steering Wheel Control Interface
-Logitech diNovo Mini Wireless Bluetooth Keyboard
-Avantree Cara: Bluetooth 4.0 Music Receiver with APT-X and Hands-Free Carkit
-miniDSP 4x10HD Processor


Main goal is for a factory look w/factory interfacing to the CarPC. It will be the primary source unit w/Bluetooth devices being secondary. I plan to use the mini's CD/DVD drive through the factory slot in the Ford Fusion Bezel. I also plan to re-purpose the orphaned stock button panel in the bezel through the joycon interface's extra channels for more physical button interaction and volume control. 


I plan to use the miniDSP as the DSP for simplicity. I will have the ability to make changes to the tune via the mac mini, or through WiFi/VNC via an android tablet, or laptop.

I will attempt to document this process as I get time to work on it.

Goal to having everything done is 4/21/2013 as there is a local IASCA event I need to be ready for. 

All equipment has been acquired except the diNovo Bluetooth Keyboard. I do have a USB keyboard only I can use from the previous Q1 CarPC.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I am still researching GPS receivers and map applications for the mini. Any suggestions?


----------

